# Angelurlaub vor Rügen



## Ron Fischer (31. August 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich muß leider sagen das es das Erste und Letzte mal war, das ich auf dieser Insel war. Von den absoulut überzogenen Preisen in der Gastronomie (ich sage nur 3,50 Euro für 0,5 l Pils) bis hin zu den desaströsen Kutterausfahrten war alles vorhanden. War 4 mal drausen, und immer das Gleiche Spiel: 
An den Kreidefelsen entlang bis max. Kap Arkona (ca 500-700m  zum Ufer) und dann endlose Driften (Rekord waren 45 Minuten ohne einen einzigen Fisch).Natürlich wurde auch schön Spritsparend raus und wieder rein gefahren. Der Kapitän war total überfordert mit seinen Job! Bei 4 Ausfahrten mit je 12 Mann wurden sage und schreibe 77 Dorsche gefangen (ich 22 Stück). Habe noch nie erlebt das so viele Leute mit null nach Hause gehen mußten.Die Wetterbedingungen waren an 3 Tagen ideal. Meiner Meinung werden die Leute da oben brutal abgezockt. War schon auf vielen Booten, aber so was gabs noch nie, ein Schnitt von 1,6 Dorschen pro Mann!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ron Fischer


----------



## thebigangler (31. August 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Schönen guten Abend das mit den Bier is halt so 
Gastronomie + saison =3,50 wen es so schlecht war warum hast du dir nicht selber ein Boot gemietet?mit wehm bist du dar raus gefahren?

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Mhhh - da versteh ich Dich aber auch nicht. 
Wieso schließt Du Dich nicht einem kleinen Guidingunternehmen an und buchst ein exklusives Dorschangeln auf einem der Wracks rund um Rügen? Ok, kostet vielleicht subjektiv ein wenig mehr, aber dafür hast Du auch exklusives Fischen.

Was ich aber auch nicht verstehe ist, dass man beim Angeln bis zum Knie im Fang stehen muss. 22 Dorsche ist doch ganz brauchbar, oder willst Du zu hause Deinem örtlichen Fischgroßhändler Konkurrenz machen?

Bei meiner letzten Exklusiv-Tour vor Rügen haben wir nach 3 Stunden keine Lust mehr gehabt, bzw. wir hatten  alle keinen Bock auf ne Massenmetzelei. Zum Glück achten da aber auch die Guides darauf, dass kein Raubbau betrieben wird.
So hatten wir alle einen tollen Angelvormittag ohne Frust und noch einen schönen Nachmittag.

Wenn das Wetter auch noch so toll zu sein scheint, heißt es auch lange noch nicht, dass man Unmengen von Fisch fängt. Ist halt Angeln, und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Ron Fischer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Ist schon alles recht und schön, aber wenn man sich nicht auf Rügen auskennt und vorher buchen muß schauts halt schlecht aus.(Inklusive Anzahlung!!!!!). Wenn ich gewußt hätte wie das da oben läuft wäre ich schon nach der Ersten Tour auf ein anderen Kutter gegangen. Aber auf den anderen Schiffen lief es so ähnlich ab. Habe mich mit einigen Anglern im Hafen unterhalten.Fakt ist, das es der Kapitän nicht konnte oder wollte! Im übrigen bin ich nicht auf Massenfänge aus, aber bei fast 750 km Anfahrt einfach sollte man schon eine gewisse Chance haben den ein oder anderen Dorsch (Ü50) zu fangen. Trotz alledem habe ich mich die 14 Tage gut erholt, und habe ausgiebig die Kreideküste kennengelernt.
Ron Fischer


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hast PN.


----------



## nostradamus (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*hallo,
  ich fahre mittlerweile einige Jahre nach Rügen und mein persönlicher Rekord bzgl. Dorsch liegt bei 1.10m!! Die Größe ist definitiv vorhanden! 
  Wenn ich höre, das angler der meinung sind, dass man vor den Felsen nichts fängt, so kann ich eigentlich nur lachen!!!!!!!!! Meine sternstunden habe ich genau dort erlebt! 40 bzw. 50 dorsche in der kiste!!!  



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ron Fischer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich fahre mittlerweile einige Jahre nach Rügen und mein persönlicher Rekord bzgl. Dorsch liegt bei 1.10m!! Die Größe ist definitiv vorhanden!
> Wenn ich höre, das angler der meinung sind, dass man vor den Felsen nichts fängt, so kann ich eigentlich nur lachen!!!!!!!!! Meine sternstunden habe ich genau dort erlebt! 40 bzw. 50 dorsche in der kiste!!!
> 
> ...


Mag schon sein , fakt ist aber das in der Zeit wo ich da war definitiv diese Stellen die Falschen waren. Wenn das der Kapitän nicht bemerkt ist er entweder nur unfähig oder eben nur dreist!
Ron Fischer


----------



## nostradamus (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo

 welches boot hast du genommen ?


----------



## Nordisch555 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Mag schon sein , fakt ist aber das in der Zeit wo ich da war definitiv diese Stellen die Falschen waren. Wenn das der Kapitän nicht bemerkt ist er entweder nur unfähig oder eben nur dreist!
> Ron Fischer



Ich komme von Rügen.  

Das letzte mal, dass ich mit dem Kutter raus war ist schon etliche Jahre her.  

Zu teuer, zu wenig Fisch.  

Da geh ich lieber in der Brandung angeln und bekomme, wenn es gut läuft, auch mal 20 Stück (maßige) an einem Abend. 

Dieses Jahr soll es aber nicht ganz so doll mit Fisch sein. 
Kenne jemanden, der bei der großen Fischereiaufsicht in Cuxhaven arbeitet und sich so auch ab und zu mit dem Schiff in der Ostsee herumtreibt.  
Dieses Jahr hatten sie an den sonst üblichen Stellen nicht viel Fisch gesichtet. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## maki1980 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo,

1. Verstehe nicht, wie man sich über Getränkepreise auslassen kann.
In HH sind 3,50 € für nen halben ganz normal. Wenn man nicht will, muss man nicht trinken.
2. Nur weil Du 750 Kilometer anfahrt hast, meinst Du ein "Recht" auf großen Fang zuhaben? Schau mal im Board, wie viele Kollegen hier wöchentlich auf der See sind und auch nichts fangen. Das ist nun mal beim Angeln so und so ist es gut.

Über solche Berichte kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln......


----------



## nostradamus (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können #6


----------



## maki1980 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Ist doch wahr :O)


----------



## Nordisch555 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Verstehe nicht, wie man sich über Getränkepreise auslassen kann.
> In HH sind 3,50 € für nen halben ganz normal. Wenn man nicht will, muss man nicht trinken.
> ...



Ich finde es als Rüganer nicht normal, vor allem wenn man die Preisentwicklung über die letzten Jahre beobachtet hat.  

Und ja, man beobachtet immer wieder, wie *manche* Kapitäne mit möglichst wenig Aufwand für ihr Geld etwas tun. 

Und noch viel schlimmer.  Mit Bier sind wir ja auch in der Gastronomie.  Die Preise und das, was die Angestellten verdienen, stehen oft in keinem vernüftigen Zusammenhang mehr.  Und dann wundern sich die Herrschaften, dass sie keine Lehrlinge und Arbeitskräfte mehr bekommen.

In diesem Zusammenhang, fand ich diese Aktion hervorragend:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/linksfraktion/5900947336/in/set-72157627004950741/lightbox/

Deswegen ist Rügen/MV und Hamburg auch so schwer zu vergleichen.  Wenngleich es dort solche Beispiele auch geben soll. 

Man bin ich auf 180, obgleich solch undifferenzierter Kommentare.


----------



## maki1980 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die Kalkulationsgrundlage stimmt.
Wenn es nötig ist in einem Betrieb das Bier 3,50€ kosten zu lassen und der Betrieb seit zig Jahren relevant ist und auch noch trotz Saisonbetrieb schwarze Zahlen schreibt ist doch alles i.O. 
Hauptsache der Betrieb besteht und bietet anderen Einwohnen im besten Fall noch einen Job. Zu den Kapitänen: Auch die Jungs kann ich verstehen, wenn dieser in einem Raduis aggiert, dem der Eintrittspreis gerecht wird. Oder bringst du Geld zur Arbeit mit? nichts desto trotz hast Du Recht wenn Du von schwarzen schafen redest.

Alle dem zutrotz:
Ich werde bestimmt im nächsten Jahr mit Kind und Kegel der Insel Rügen einen Besuch abstatten. Und mir bestimmt auch ein Bier für 3,50 € gönnen :O)

Gruß an alle 

Daniel


----------



## Nordisch555 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die Kalkulationsgrundlage stimmt.
> Wenn es nötig ist in einem Betrieb das Bier 3,50€ kosten zu lassen und der Betrieb seit zig Jahren relevant ist und auch noch trotz Saisonbetrieb schwarze Zahlen schreibt ist doch alles i.O.
> Hauptsache der Betrieb besteht und bietet anderen Einwohnen im besten Fall noch einen Job. Zu den Kapitänen: Auch die Jungs kann ich verstehen, wenn dieser in einem Raduis aggiert, dem der Eintrittspreis gerecht wird. Oder bringst du Geld zur Arbeit mit? nichts desto trotz hast Du Recht wenn Du von schwarzen schafen redest.
> 
> ...



Gegen das wirtschaftliche Überleben von Betrieben hat auch niemand etwas. Nur herrscht hier teilweise eine Goldgräberstimmung, was sich teilweise in der Preisgestaltung und dem Lohnniveau niederschlägt. 
Und nicht nur das, auch in Umweltzerstörung.


EDIT

Vergiss nicht den Kellner/innen auch noch ordentlich Trinkgeld direkt*1 zuzustecken.  
Ich als noch Student kann nur kleine Summen zustecken und vorallem nur selten Essen gehen. 

*1

Nicht dass das wie an einigen Autobahnraststätten abläuft, wo die Sanitärbetreiber auch die Trinkgelder abgreifen und sich damit eine goldene Nase verdienen.


----------



## Ron Fischer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Verstehe nicht, wie man sich über Getränkepreise auslassen kann.
> In HH sind 3,50 € für nen halben ganz normal. Wenn man nicht will, muss man nicht trinken.
> ...


 Hallo, 
zu 1. Wir sind nicht in Hamburg sondern im Osten der Republik wo bekannterweise das Geld nicht so üpig vorhanden ist. Das Bier war nur ein Beispiel. Ich komme auch aus einer Urlaubsregion in Bayern und da schauts ein wenig anders aus.....
zu 2.Ich brauche keine Massenfänge,aber was ich brauche ist eine faire Chance Fisch zu fangen. Bis jetzt wars halt immer so, das man das Gefühl hatte, nicht verarscht zu werden.
Nun schüttel mal schön weiter.........#d
Ron Fischer


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

@ Ron Fischer
du bist mir ein lustiges Kerlchen,ich muß mit den Preisen das ganze Jahr leben und wenn du wirklich schöne Dorsche fangen willst solltest du dich vieleicht mal mit Leuten unterhalten die ein wenig mehr drauf haben als unsere Kutterkapitäne.Dewegen war ich das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren auf so einem Ding.
Aber sei bitte so fair und ziehe nicht über die Leute her die hier wohnen. da die meiste Gastronomie leider von Leuten aus dem Westen betrieben wird und ihr so zu sagen von euren eigenen Leuten ausgenommen werdet.


----------



## André von Rügen (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

na ja ich versteh das nicht so recht,hab auch schon an der nordsee geangelt bier kostete da auch zwischen 3 und 4 eur|bigeyes.
und ja ich angel schon 20 jahre mit dem kleinboot nur dicht vor arkona giebt tage mit viel fisch aber auch tage mit wenig,
ganz ohne dorsch musste ich auch schon mal nach hause.

gruss Andre


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Die Fischerei hier um Rügen ist sicher europaweit ganz oben anzusiedeln, wenn nicht europaweit die Beste.
Es kommt nur auf das wann, wo, und mit wem an.
Wenn die 3,50 fürs Bier zu teuer sind, kann man mit dem Guide am Grill auch Flaschenbier trinken.
Das ist billig, dafür kostet das Wissen und Boot des Guides Geld.
Das kann ein Kuttereigner halt nicht bieten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Neee,
ich finde Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn viel geiler. Da sollte man hinfahren. Billiges Bier und Fisch ohne Ende...
Petri
#g


----------



## maki1980 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Kommentar 17,18,19, :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Von den absoulut überzogenen Preisen in der Gastronomie (ich sage nur 3,50 Euro für 0,5 l Pils)


 

zu dm zeiten 5 dm für nen halbes weizen #c
im getränkemarkt selbe flasche ca. 2 dm .
nu muss der wirt ja nu auch was verdienen , von daher finde 3,50 voll ok für nen halben.


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo,


  wir reden hier über Rügen und nicht über einen unbedeutendes Dorf. Schöne Insel + Ostsee +  nah an Berlin etc. und ihr meint, dass die 3,50 Euro pro Bier zu teuer sind?! Ich glaube ihr solltet aufwachen und euch der Realität stellen! Bei uns z.B. ist der Preis absolut ok und wir haben keine Touristen!

Ausland
Fahrt nach Italien und bestellt euch ein Bier und euch wird klar das der Preis OK ist #q


  Gruß


----------



## Herbynor (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo Ron Fischer,
mache es so wie 5000 andere Urlaubsgäste, die in diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr nach MP gefahren sind.
Nachdem ich drei Jahre hintereinander auf Rügen war, habe ich für mich entschieden, mit mir nicht mehr !!!
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

sach ich doch!
Dann hab ich da meine Ruhe...
Petri


----------



## volkerm (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Siehste Hans,

wir können hoffen.


----------



## mathei (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Neee,
> ich finde Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn viel geiler. Da sollte man hinfahren. Billiges Bier und Fisch ohne Ende...
> Petri
> #g


ist auch von jahr zu jahr teurer geworden und fisch fängst du auch nicht jeden tag


----------



## mathei (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Ron Fischer,
> mache es so wie 5000 andere Urlaubsgäste, die in diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr nach MP gefahren sind.
> Nachdem ich drei Jahre hintereinander auf Rügen war, habe ich für mich entschieden, mit mir nicht mehr !!!
> MfG Herbynor


warum biste den das 2. und 3. jahr gefahren. weils so schlecht war.


----------



## zanderman111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Rügen selbst ist schön. Das wars dann aber auch schon...


----------



## Herbynor (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo matei2005,
ist es für Dich unmöglich, dass man sagt, das war ein Versehen, wir probieren es noch mal.
Aber nach dem dritten Mal müsste man sich ein Urteil bilden können, ist das so schwer zu verstehen und muss man alles schreiben oder wofür hast Du Deinen Kopf ?
Herbynor


----------



## zanderman111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo matei2005,
> oder wofür hast Du Deinen Kopf ?
> Herbynor



Zum Haareschneiden, mehr geht wohl nicht...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Was willst du denn eigentlich?????

Eine Insel mit billigem Bier, am besten zu Hause trinken und dann auf die Insel fahren.#q

Einfach weg bleiben......... das hilf.

Endlich allein.#h


----------



## Herbynor (4. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo Schwedenfahrer08,

Einfach weg bleiben......... das hilft.

Das ist meiner Meinung zu kurz gedacht, wenn man erstmal dieses Image hat und man ist auf Urlauber angewiesen, dann wird es schwer. Ich brauche keine Urlauber, weil ich nicht darauf angewiesen bin, ihr schon. 
Auf mich könnt Ihr gerne verzichten, auf meine Mundpropaganda erst recht! Und es werden immer mehr, die so
reden und denken. 
Darüber solltet Ihr mal nachdenken, es bleiben immer mehr Urlauber aus MP weg, warum wohl.
Du musst Dich nicht an dem Bier hochziehen, das war doch nur ein Beispiel, aber selbst das hast Du nicht verstanden.
Bitte Nachdenken, bevor man hier etwas schreibt.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Ron Fischer (4. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Schwedenfahrer08,
> 
> Einfach weg bleiben......... das hilft.
> 
> ...


 
100%tige Zustimmung.So langsam wird kapiert um was es geht......
Ron Fischer


----------



## fischlandmefo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Ron Fischer,
> mache es so wie 5000 andere Urlaubsgäste, die in diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr nach MP gefahren sind.
> Nachdem ich drei Jahre hintereinander auf Rügen war, habe ich für mich entschieden, mit mir nicht mehr !!!
> MfG Herbynor


Bleib mal wo Du bist!!! Ich arbeite auch in der Gastronomie,und solche Nörgler können uns zum Glück gestohlen bleiben!!!#h
Ja beim angeln geht man auch mal als Schneider nach Hause.....find ich gut,eine Fanggarantie gibts nicht|supergri!!! Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## Herbynor (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hi fischlandmefo.
warum solltest Du nicht auch einer von vielen sein, die noch nichts verstanden haben und wahrscheinlich auch nichts verstehen werden.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Seefliege (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

|wavey:

Ich fahre schon seit einigen Jahren auf die Insel. Für mich und ein paar Kumpels bleibt es ein (das) Angelparadies. Die hier geschilderten Probleme empfinde ich als unbedeutend. Wir wohnen für nen schmalen Taler im Hinterland der Insel. Bier wird einfach aus der Flache getrunken ... :m Frischen Fisch gibt's dazu selbst zubereitet aus der Pfanne. Und Fische gab's dort bisher zur Genüge. Mal mehr, mal eben weniger. Wie es beim Angeln normal ist. Für Leute, die sich gerne abzocken lassen, gibt's wohl überall in Dt. Angebote. In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir direkt mal die Müritzregion ein. Ich sage nur: je 15 € für's Slippen (Rein oder eben Raus). Die lobe ich mir das "preiswerte" Rügen ... #6


----------



## chrischyruegen (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Nee Leute ich werd hier ja weich - wo haste denn Bier für 3,50 bekommen? ich war letzes Jahr im Schwarzwald und musst für´n halbes 4,60 zahlen, dabei hatte ich aber keine Aussicht. Du setzt dich in Binz an die Strandpromenade, guckst dir die Mädels im Bikini an wie sie am Wasser entlanglaufen und beschwerst dich über 3,50???#q#q:r

Nun zum Angeln: Ich bin ja selbst von Rügen und bin Jahrelang mit unseren heimischen Kuttern rausgefahren. natürlich hast du völlig Recht, unterschiedliche Fangzahlen von 30 Stück pro Nase bis 2 Auf dem ganzen Kutter ist da alles möglich, was man aber nicht auf den Kapitän abwälzen kann. 

Und wenn ich dann kommentare lese von lieben ex-Urlaubern die meinen sie tun sich unsere Insel nicht mehr an, dann ist das für mich nur dummes Gelaber |krach:|krach: 

Mir bleibt da nur zu sagen: Dann bleib doch wo du bist, haben wir wenigstens Ruhe vor ewig Nörgelnden Besserwissern denen immer alles zu teuer ist!
#h#h#h

EDIT: mit dem wegbleiben sind selbstverständlich nur jene gemeint die ohnehin nicht mehr zu uns wollen - sollen sie bleiben wo sie sind und aufhören zu labern!


----------



## Herbynor (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo Seefliege,
danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Es ist toll, dass Du die Möglichkeiten auf Rügen hast, mir aber zustimmst, dass der Trend doch anders ist (Müritz).

chrischyruegen,
mit dem Denken nicht noch mal, wie gelesen es hilft nicht.
Vom Wegbleiben kannst Du und Deine Ruganer nicht leben.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Ein Urlaubsort kann aber auch viel gewinnen, wenn bestimmtes Klientel wegbleibt...
Natürlich hier diskutierende ausgenommen!:vik:
Petri


----------



## chrischyruegen (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ein Urlaubsort kann aber auch viel gewinnen, wenn bestimmtes Klientel wegbleibt...
> Natürlich hier diskutierende ausgenommen!:vik:
> Petri



Nichts anderes Meinte ich!


----------



## Herbynor (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hi Dolfin,
grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht, jetzt kommt das aber, wenn ein Tourist nicht nach MVP mehr fährt, fehlt dem Land, das noch im Aufbau ist, ein zahlender Gast, der über seine Entgelder dem Staat Steuern bringt, oder braucht MVP keine Steuergelder? Denn dann könnten sie die Parkautomaten auf Rügen abbauen.
Komisch dort, wo ich früher und heute wieder Urlaub mache, gibt es keine Parkautomaten, wenn ich zum Angeln fahre und ein gerngesehener Urlaubsgast bin ich auch. Die Betonung liegt ganz klar auf Gast !!! 
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Seefliege (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

|wavey:



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Seefliege,
> danke für Deinen Beitrag.
> Es ist toll, dass Du die Möglichkeiten auf Rügen hast, mir aber zustimmst, dass der Trend doch anders ist (Müritz).



Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht ganz, was daran eigentlich so schlimm ist ... |kopfkrat An 3,50 für'n Bier schon garnicht. Wozu fährt man dann überhaupt in Urlaub, wenn einem selbst das schon zu viel ist. Am Ende werden die Kosten für den Ausflug noch gegen eingebunkertes Fischfilet aufgerechnet. Soll ja bei einigen Norgefahrern auch vorkommen. #q  
Mit ein wenig persönlichen Einsatz lassen sich eigentlich überall Alternativen abseits des populären und bequemen gewerblichen Angeltourismus finden. Wobei ich im Allgemeinen nichts gegen den "Angelzirkus" in Orten wie z.B. Schaprode habe. Leute, die im Herbst abends mal ne Weile an der Slippe auf den Hafenmeister warten mussten, wissen was ich damit meine ...  Muss ja jeder selbst wissen, ob es ihm das Wert ist ... #c Ich persönlich habe es da lieber etwas ruhiger und mache mein eigenes Ding. (ohne Guide mit eigenem Boot) #6


----------



## Herbynor (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo Seefliege,
Du rennst bei mir offene Türen ein, klar machst du das richtig.
Ich versuche mal mit einem Beispiel, es Dir zu erklären.
Wenn ich irgendwo auf der Welt bin und mache eine Zeche und am Ende gebe ich 1-2 € Trinkgeld, kein Problem, aber wenn ich um 0,50 € beschissen werde, die 0,50 € tun weh.
Wie ich gesehen habe kommst, Du aus den neuen Bundesländern, dann wirst Du auch ganz anders behandelt und kommst an solche Insiderdinger ran. Ich spreche Brandenburger Dialekt und deshalb klappt es am Anfang auch immer ganz gut, nur wenn man mein Autonummerschild sieht, habe ich das Gefühl, ich kann in den Augen meines Gegenübers die Registrierkasse klingel sehen.
Das sind immer noch die feinen Unterschiede von denen Du zum Glück wahrscheinlich nichts mitbekommst. Darum mach weiter so und viel Petri Heil.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## chrischyruegen (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Seefliege,
> Du rennst bei mir offene Türen ein, klar machst du das richtig.
> Ich versuche mal mit einem Beispiel, es Dir zu erklären.
> Wenn ich irgendwo auf der Welt bin und mache eine Zeche und am Ende gebe ich 1-2 € Trinkgeld, kein Problem, aber wenn ich um 0,50 € beschissen werde, die 0,50 € tun weh.
> ...



da hast du leider völlig recht, viele meinen immernoch sie könnten den "wessis" das geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
Sicherlich gibt es (leider) viele Gäste die meinen sie würden zusammen mit der Miete für Ihre Wohnung auch die ganze Insel inklusive Einwohnern mitbezahlen, und benehmen sich auch dementsprechend - die müssen sich auch nicht wundern wenn alles irgendwie immer etwas teurer ist.
Aber es gibt auch Urlauber (gott sei dank die Mehrzahl) die sehr nett sind und es gilt doch überall das alte Sprichwort "wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus". Wer sich schonmal länger als 5 Minuten mit einem alten Fischer unterhalten hat wird festgestellt haben das nirgendwo besser Tipps zu bekommen sind , gerade wenns um´s angeln oder um Stellen zum kostenfreien Schlippen geht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Leute, Leute....
Wenn ich hier so manchen Kommentar lese, kann man denken, woanders gibts nur tolle Leute. Politische Kommentare sind soetwas von daneben. Gerade, wenn man von dem Thema auch nur 50% verstünde, würde man sich solch einen Schwachsinn verkneifen.
Ich habe den Rest gelöscht - lohnt nicht. MeckPomm hat sicher mehr Geld im Säckel als so manche stolze freie Hansestadt und braucht die Kohle von ein paar Moserköppen sicher nicht, die schon meinen, die greifen mit 3,50 entscheidend in die Staatsfinanzierung ein. So, nun ist Schicht bei mir.
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf Rügen und Usedom!
Petri


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

... da wurde ja mal wieder ein Thema aufgerufen welches eigentlich ein abendfüllendes Programm wäre.... wenn es nicht so traurig wäre sich nach 21 Jahren immer noch über Ossi -Wessi Schwachsinn zu streiten.
Wenn unsere Politiker und auch die Vorstände der Verbände schon auf dem Thema rumreiten , sollten wir uns deswegen nicht eigentlich zusammentun um diesen Schwachsinn aus der Welt zubekommen.
Es gibt immer welche die meckern...
*denn allen Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Scheinbar kennen einige die Regeln hier nicht (mehr?):
*Keine Politik im Forum, ausser es hat DIREKT mit Angeln zu tun.*

Jetzt kann ich mich hinsetzen, den ganzen Schaiss durchhackern und löschen.

Daher:
Wer da jetzt nochmal zuckt, ist sofort für 4 Wochen raus...


----------



## zanderman111 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Also ich muss sagen, daß ich auf Rügen meine Freizeit nicht mehr verbringe:
es fehlt mir die Höflichkeit, die Nettigkeit und der Respekt.

Dazu kommt, daß mich die  demokratischen Möglichkeiten nur anwidern (Zusammensetzung des Landtages, Wahlergebnisse, Wahlbeteiligung, etc.).

Beim Kutter musst Du Vorkasse bezahlen und der tanzt dann mit dem Hintern voraus. Man hat ja bezahlt. 

Leider habe ich keinen Boardler dort kennengelernt. Das ist meine Meinung über Rügen...

P.S. 3,50 für einen halben Liter Bier habe ich DK am Strand bezahlt....


----------



## SpinnerFreund (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Wo man für den Angelschein (meer) nochmals bezahlt??
> Und wo man auf Rügen gnadenlos abgezockt wird??? Und dafür noch nicht mal Tugenden wie Nett, ehrlich, höflich bekommt??



Hallo Zandermann111,

den politischen Kram und das beleidigende Geschwafel habe ich mal entfernt. Zu dem noch verbliebenen Punkt kann ich dann echt nur sagen, bist wohl in den falschen Unterkünften abgestiegen. 

Kommt aber ja vielleicht daher, dass Du immer nur aufs Geld schaust, was bei einem der für Gast Karten an Forellenpuffs und Vereinsteichen zahlen darf, sicherlich verständlich ist #c

Aber wegen vielleicht einer negativen Erfahrung gleich eine ganze Region zu verurteilen, zeugt nicht wirklich von Objektivität, sondern eher von Kleingeist...

Ich möchte hier niemandem zu nahe treten, auch Dir Zandermann111 nicht, jedoch ist ein wenig Toleranz meist der angenehmere Weg um durchs Leben zu  kommen. Und nur weil es sich hier um ein zum Teil doch eher anonymes Forum handelt, gehört ein vernunftbasierter und ordentlicher Umgang mit seinem Gegenüber nicht minder zur Tagesordnung...

So viel zu meiner Meinung. Ich wünsche Euch noch einen angenehmen Abend und hoffe Thomas löscht nicht zu viel des doch recht süffisanten Threads.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## zanderman111 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Hallo Dirk,
beeindruckend, daß man als Mitglied löschen kann. Aber Du kannst wohl alles...

Beispiel gefällig: Meine Frau und meine beiden Jungs mussten dringend aufs Örtchen zum Pipi. Rein ins Lokal und: Klaro macht für die drei je 3 Euro....

Können sich die Jungs auch ein Gericht teilen: Nö, entweder jeder eins oder keiner....

Könnten wir auch nur ein Glas Wein anstatt eine Karaffe...nöö entweder oder

Schreib doch gerne weiter wie toll Du es dort findest - ich habe damit kein Problem.
Das Problem liegt dann wohl eher darin, daß Du nicht respektierst, daß wir es dort nicht richtig gut und nett und schön finden.


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Du warst schlicht am falschen Ort/ dem falschen Lokal.
Das ist alles.
Die Angestellten haben ihre Vorgaben, weil sie sonst den Job verlieren.
Geh mal auf die Dörfer.
Da dürfen die Kinder privat für lau ihre Notdurft verrichten, Du mit, und wenn Du nicht als arrogant auftrittst, wirste sogar noch zum Grillabend eingeladen.
Diese hanebüchenen Regelungen kommen von der Firmenleitung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mathei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Zum Haareschneiden, mehr geht wohl nicht...


Nachdem ich gelesen habe, was du hier noch von dir gibts, trifft solch eine aussage wohl eher auf dich selbst zu.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

So ist das....
Ich habe ne Ferienwohnung für 2 Monate und 3 Tage mit Gefriertruhe, Parkplatz für PKW und Trailer. 30 Meter vom Strand, 300 Meter vom Hafen.
Fewo hat 2 Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer, Bad und Balkon mit Meerblick. Dazu einen Hafenplatz für 5 Monate.
Die Fewo kostet 1000 Eus, der Hafenplatz 200 - für die gesamte Zeit.

Ich darf aber zu angelerisch interessanten Zeiten fahren und muß nicht in der Touri Hochsaison fahren. Deine Preise kenne ich aber auch: Habe ich schon vor 15 Jahren so am Bodensee bezahlt - allerdings noch in D Markl

Vom Westen lernen, heißt siegen lernen....

Ich grüße meine Freunde in MeckPomm


----------



## mathei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> So ist das....
> Ich habe ne Ferienwohnung für 2 Monate und 3 Tage mit Gefriertruhe, Parkplatz für PKW und Trailer. 30 Meter vom Strand, 300 Meter vom Hafen.
> Fewo hat 2 Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer, Bad und Balkon mit Meerblick. Dazu einen Hafenplatz für 5 Monate.
> Die Fewo kostet 1000 Eus, der Hafenplatz 200 - für die gesamte Zeit.
> ...


dann hast du ja alles was brauchst. glückwunsch ( ehrlich gemeint ). jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und macht aus seinen möglichkeiten das beste. wie zb urlaub da wo es ihm gefällt. auch wenn ich in mv wohne mache ich keinen urlaub auf rügen. ist mir auch zu teuer. ist doch aber mit allen und unseren inseln so. ( sylt, amrum, usedom, usw ).die müssen halt in 6 monaten das geld verdienen was sie für 12 monate brauchen.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> beeindruckend, daß man als Mitglied löschen kann. Aber Du kannst wohl alles...



Ähm, mit löschen meinte ich lediglich das vom zitierten Beitrag...


Und ich will ja auch gar nicht, dass Du die Insel und ihre Bewohner so toll findest. Ich kenne auch mehr als einen, dem man echte Umgangsregeln beibringen sollte ( alleine schon aus den über 3 Jahrzehnten, welche ich hier lebe ). Jedoch denke ich nach wie vor nicht, dass hier oben oder auch wo anders alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden können. Es gibt überall jene und solche.

Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, da Du sie ja aus privaten Erfahrungen ziehst. Aber bitte toleriere zumindest auch eine Meinung wie die meine |wavey:

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Ihr macht es Euch schwer.
Hier gibt es doch genug Leute aus Rügen bzw. Umgebung.
Da kann man doch fragen.


----------



## zanderman111 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Na klaro respektiere ich eure Meinung. Mit 2 schulpflichtigen Kinder hat man weniger Chancen als einer der 2 Monate wann auch immer los kann.
Und im Sommer ist es dort Nepp. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Und klaro, wenn die Kinder mal aus der Büx müssen, fahre ich ins landesinnere....Mann mann mann.

Die Insel habe positiv wahrgenommen, das drum her rum als scheixxe. Und nööö ich habe nicht falsch gewählt, ich will ans Meer. 
Deshalb DK. Hauptsaison, 90qm Ferienhaus, 150m vom Meer, 400 Euronen/Woche und die Dänen sind richtig kinderfreundlich. 
Rügen??? Never again.... jedenfalls für uns

Und jedem der dort hinfährt... Achtet auf den Service, die Nettigkeit, und die Höflichkeit..Die gibt es dort evtl. wenn nichts los ist...
In der Saison greifen sie dort ab, und das richtig...

Achja, ein halber Liter leckeres gezapftes eiskaltes Faxe vom Fass kostete in DK umgerechnet 3,80. Mit Meeresblick direkt am Strand....


----------



## Ron Fischer (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Ich würde mal sagen, das ich da in ein gewaltiges Wespennest gestoßen habe!
Ron Fischer


----------



## mathei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, das ich da in ein gewaltiges Wespennest gestoßen habe!
> Ron Fischer


ja das hast du. wäre schön gewesen, wenn du dich zwischendurch mal eingeschaltest hättest.nix für ungut. ist mir aber auch schon passiert. denke es hat jeder seine meinung gesagt und die pöbelein haben aufgehört.


----------



## zanderman111 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Tja, so ist es meistens wenn einige die Wahrheit nicht lesen möchten und man ihnen es vor Augen führt. 
Geschadet hätte es ja auch nicht, einfach zu schreiben, daß da einiges schief läuft in Meck-Pom (hat sich ja am So mal wieder bestätigt)

Aber nööööööööö, immer druff...Blos nicht über eine Meinung nachdenken...


----------



## mathei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Tja, so ist es meistens wenn einige die Wahrheit nicht lesen möchten und man ihnen es vor Augen führt.
> Geschadet hätte es ja auch nicht, einfach zu schreiben, daß da einiges schief läuft in Meck-Pom (hat sich ja am So mal wieder bestätigt)
> 
> Aber nööööööööö, immer druff...Blos nicht über eine Meinung nachdenken...


ganz so ist es nicht. die wahrheit ok. die ist auch so ( abzocke ). aber halt überall in den top urlaubsgebieten. sei es an der küste oder zum carneval in kölln oder oktoberfest in münchen. geschweigeden top skigebiete. die einen haben die karte im sommer,die anderen im winter. aber einfach zu sagen mv ist sch...e, finde ich nicht io von dir. wenn du ne bude in dk in den sommerferien gefunden hast für schmales geld, dann gib mal den link rüber. da fahr ich auch gern hin. echt super da und auch die mentalität der leute erst recht.


----------



## Herbynor (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Der schlimme ist nicht der Dieb, sonder der sagt, da rent der Dieb.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## André von Rügen (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

dad ganze ist doch ne ganz einfache sache,ich hab in den lezten 20 jahren schon unmengen von anglern die hier zu gast waren  getroffen.95 prozent waren total zufrieden mit den bedingungen hier auf rügen:q,und 5 prozent waren unzufrieden,denke das iss doch ne ganz normale sache und kommt überall vor.

gruss Andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Der schlimme ist nicht der Dieb, sonder der sagt, da rent der Dieb.
> MfG Herbynor


Wie da 'rent' der Dieb??? Sag mal sind wir alle zu doof, oder bist Du zu schlau??? Rügen ist das beste Raubfischrevier Deutschlands, dass ist bekannt und unumstritten!!! Wenn Du Dir das jetzt auf Rügen nicht leisten kannst, oder willst, ist das doch nicht schlimm! Aber dann muss man nicht gleich alle, die Dich nicht verstehen für doof verkaufen!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## chrischyruegen (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> wie da 'rent' der dieb??? Sag mal sind wir alle zu doof, oder bist du zu schlau??? Rügen ist das beste raubfischrevier deutschlands, dass ist bekannt und unumstritten!!! Wenn du dir das jetzt auf rügen nicht leisten kannst, oder willst, ist das doch nicht schlimm! Aber dann muss man nicht gleich alle, die dich nicht verstehen für doof verkaufen!!! Gruß vom fischland!!!



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## esgof (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Rügen 
Ich komme gerne und immer wieder.
Bis jetzt wußte ich was ich am ende der zeche zahlen muß weil ich die preise vorher lesen oder nach fragen konnte.egal mit welchem Dialekt. 
wenn mir was nicht paßt äußere ich mich darüber oder lasse es sein weil es sich nicht lohnt.ich kann mich entscheiden ob ich bereit bin das verlangte zu zahlen oder nicht.
und wenn jemand 3 euro verlangt für die toilette der kann es dann vom parkplatz ab kratzen

gruß esgof


----------



## Reppi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

Wie kann man nur über die subjektive Wahrnehmung "eines Einzelnen" so in Rage geraten.
Ich wohne auch in solch einem "Nepp-Dorf" an der Nordsee und das Argument was hier schon gefallen ist, von wegen in 6 Monaten das verdienen, was man für 12 Monate benötigt trifft schoon zu. Nur das weis ich als informierter Urlauber doch vorher !! Also lasst euch eure "Nepp-Insel" nicht madig reden !


----------



## Herbynor (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

fischlandmefo,

Wie da 'rennt' der Dieb??? Sag mal sind wir alle zu doof, oder bist Du zu schlau???

chrischyruegen

Es tut mir leid, dass ihr nichts verstanden habt, aber auch garnichts, darum ist es besser, wenn ich es hier lasse und Euch mit Eurer ach so tollen Insel Rügen alleine lasse.
Macht weiter so, Ihr seid in guter Gesellschaft.
Herbynor


----------



## PeMa (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

"Es tut mir leid, dass ihr nichts verstanden habt, aber auch garnichts, darum ist es besser, wenn ich es hier lasse und Euch mit Eurer ach so tollen Insel Rügen alleine lasse.
Macht weiter so, Ihr seid in guter Gesellschaft."
Herbynor[/QUOTE]

Gut so. Dann ist hier mit diesem Blödsinn endlich schluss.

Grüße aus MV
Maik


----------



## Seefliege (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

|wavey: @ Reppi;



Reppi schrieb:


> *Nur das weis ich als informierter Urlauber doch vorher !!* Also lasst euch eure "Nepp-Insel" nicht madig reden !



Genau die Aussage trifft den Kern der Sache. Und anscheinend fährt die Mehrheit der Gastangler trotzdem immer wieder hin. Man befindet sich also tatsächlich in guter Gesellschaft und rein demokratisch betrachtet auch im Recht, diese Meinung nach außen als konsensfähig zu vertreten (Mehrheitsprinzip). Gut finde ich auch, dass es auch hier Minderheitenschutz gibt. Die "Nepp-Insel"-Vertreter können ja einfach fern bleiben. Übrigens kann man auch dort dem Nepp völlig entgehen, wenn man sich vorher kümmert und trotzdem an den süssen Früchten der Angelei auf und um Rügen naschen ... :m 
Was mich hier schon ne Weile wundert, dass es bei einigen Argumenten garnicht mehr um's Angeln und stinknormale Angelurlaube geht, sondern um die finanzielle Ausgestaltung von Familienurlauben ... Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wie man behaupten kann, Rügen wäre in irgendeiner Hinsicht teurer als skandinavische Länder. Dort schleichen doch die meisten Touris eh nur um die Sonderangebote in den Supermärkten rum. Und auf die Idee ein Restaurant aufzusuchen, kommt man dort bei den Preisen erst Recht nicht. Bestimmt nicht, weil alles so preiswert ist ... |kopfkrat Die meisten Angler, die ich kenne planen ihr Kurzurlaube als Selbstversorger. Wenn man natürlich öfters toll essen gehen will, wird's halt teurer. Und das überall ...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub vor Rügen*

So is es........................ich komme wieder nach Rügen.

Habe selber 3 Töchter und weiss wie das im Urlaub in die Kasse schlägt aber das weiss ich doch voher.

grüssle cd


----------

